# Toby in refrigerator out-smarts me.



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby likes to jump in the refrigerator. Up to now he would enter the bottom shelf, I would close it,set a timer for 1 minute just in case I forgot, then open it and out he came. But today when I opened it he was on the top shelf going after some crack called Fancy Feast Appetizer - it contains only real chicken and broth.

Apparently he went from the bottom shelf to the middle door shelf to the top shelf and went right to this item. I have re-positioned the door shelf so it lines up with fridge shelf preventing him from traversing up.

I have always said I'd rather have a dumb pet as the smart one cause more trouble. Though many of you have seen his videos and knows he is pretty bright.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha! Kyra prefers the freezer. o-o


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

SImba went in the fridge once lol. He was kinda high on.... some sort of muscle relaxer when he had his crystals.

he was quite loopy those days... he whined to go outside (we didnt let him) but on a nromal day doesnt care, and is far too much of an indoor cat not to be scared lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im curious. Is there enough air in a fridge for a cat if they were in there any length of time???


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Im curious. Is there enough air in a fridge for a cat if they were in there any length of time???


Probably at least an hour. I always set my timer for 2 minutes because I know I'll forget. But I usually just stand there and open it after a minute and he just walks right out.

I always make sure I see where he is when when I close any doors, closets, laundry rooms, washers, dryers, etc to know I haven't locked him in anything. He likes to sneak by when I don't notice.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

There have been two threads now about cats in the refrigerator. As my cats' guardian, I would never allow them in the refrigerator, dryer, oven, etc. It sounds like a tragedy waiting to happen. Why chance it?


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

When Mia was only a couple months old, I couldnt keep her out of the fridge. Drove me nuts. I took her out so many times I couldnt begin to count. Finally one day I shut it on her for 1 minute. When I opened the door she wouldnt come outso next it was 3 minutes, same thing. I took her out and low and behold when I was putting the leftovers in the fridge she did it again. So I left her in 5 minutes. I stayed by the fridge unless she really wanted out. When I opened it up she popped right out and has never gotten in sence. :wink


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin has always been fascinated by the fridge. Since I feed them raw and thaw the food in a special 'cat food drawer' I can completely understand why.

Not to mention our roommates thaw meat in the fridge as well, and it's right at kitty-nose height when the fridge door is open.

Muffin has learned 'out' which means get out of where ever you are (cupboards, fridge, the doorway, the bathroom ect). I just would say "out" and then lift my foot under his tummy to lift him out of the way. I usually couldn't use my hand since they would be full of something else, but this worked fine. I also made a point of sometimes giving him a treat for getting 'out'. I works great and now he does it as soon as I ask.

...I pretty much teach a cue to solve every naughty kitty problem possible. I think they like to know what's expected of them, and it does help keep them out of trouble.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

librarychick said:


> Muffin has learned 'out' which means get out of where ever you are
> (cupboards, fridge, the doorway, the bathroom ect). I just would say "out"
> and then lift my foot under his tummy to lift him out of the way. I usually
> couldn't use my hand since they would be full of something else, but this
> ...


Thanks, librarychick, that's useful info. :thumb


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like your Toby has a knack for getting himself into forbidden places :lol:


----------

